# running costs of 2001 audi tt 1.8 t???



## stingray1987 (Aug 20, 2010)

im looking at getting a 2001 audi tt 1.8t as ive always wanted one and now im 23 i fort y not get one before i settle down and move out and can no longer afford one.

right im coming from a 1.4 peuogot 106 so i know the tax/petrol and insurance will at least double but what about things like service costs
camblet water pump
brakes
tyres
any common problems?

ive never had a car with a turbo before either so would the turbo need cleaning/serviceing? if so at what milage?

basicly i want to know how much to save for repairs and running costs as i want to enjoy the car when i get it rather than wishing i had never brought it due to unseen problems.

i will be buying from a 2nd hand garage so 3month warrenty so im hoping any problems will show themselfs in this time but any advice you could give would be great. cheers. mark


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Mark. I have to say that I've found the TT a very expensive car to run when compared to others that I've had. The expenditure list below I've copied from another post of mine on the same subject. I have spent a bit more on top of this since the list was made.

_I decided the other day to tot up what I've spent so far on my 1999 TT 225; I wouldn't say that I've been lucky.

Audi TT Cost to date

Item Price 
Purchase of Car (July 2008) £7,250 
Registration Number £250 
Front discs, pads, tie rods and bushes (not Audi) £171 
New hub caps £50 
Wheel alignment £44 
Replacement radio (volume issue) £109 
Cambelt replacement (including labour) £279 
Front ARB links and bushes + thermostat (not Audi) £52 
Gearbox mount and bolts £33 
Mirror switch and boot struts £76 
90,000 mile service and sump replacement £246 
Crise control (fitted by Awesome) £115 
Coolant £18 
Gearbox speed sensor and Handbrake lever £93 
Replacement alarm siren £83 
Brake light switch £8 
Speed sensor plug £2 
Falken FK452 tyres x4 £332 
Track rods and track rod ends including nuts £210 
Wishbone bushes, balljoints and nuts £174 
Front springs, top mounts, rocker gasket etc. £215 
Front shock absorbers £152 
Wheel alignment £28 
Oil pressure switch and breather hose £34 
Dipstick tube, temp sender and Secondary air system pipe £61 
New DIS (DIY Install) £68 
MAF £82 
Windscreen wipers £28 
Fuel filter £8 
Spark plugs £27 
Clutch pedal £26 
Second set of wheels (winter) £164 
Winter tyres £246 
100,000 mile service £131 
Air filter £13 
Diverter valve £30 
Rear discs and pads £66 
Front ARB drop links £60 
Battery £68 
PX Wheels £250

Total £11,352

(Car Purchase £7250, Number plate £250, Additional wheels and tyres £410, Cruise control £115 Maintenance cost £3327 over two years)

Most of these parts had failed although some were replaced as part of fault diagnosis. There may also be some odd additional bits that I've not kept the receipts for. _

Fuel wise, I find my TT does about 26mpg on my regular driving to work and back on country roads and will just pass 30mpg on a nice steady run.

Having said all that, the TT is a vey nice car to drive and I can't think of any other car that has a nicer interior. It also still looks stunning out on the road despite being over ten years old!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stingray1987, Welcome to the TTF, The TT is a wonderful car if you get a good un, a bad un can be a money pit.
Check cambelt/water pump has been replaced, 5 years or 75K miles which ever comes first, so a 2001 will be coming up to its 2nd change, approx £385 or £3K if it fails. Check dash instruments are all reading correctly. Temperature should be 90 once hot & stay there. Fuel average 30 mpg. All the rest much the same as any modern car. Plenty good ones around so don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

stingray1987 said:


> im looking at getting a 2001 audi tt 1.8t as ive always wanted one and now im 23 i fort y not get one before i settle down and move out and can no longer afford one.
> 
> right im coming from a 1.4 peuogot 106 so i know the tax/petrol and insurance will at least double but what about things like service costs
> camblet water pump
> ...


Hi Mark,

Welcome to the forum, Some of the TT's are hit and miss, you can either get a really good one or one thats for ever needing things doing. I've been one of the lucky ones, i simillary am 23 and i've had mine nearly 2 years and the only breakdown i've had was a suspension arm which cost me 60 pounds. 
My cars in to get its cambelt.uprated water pump and serviced for 340 pound which i don't think is too bad, the TT's should have its cambelt changed every 4/5 years or 40,000 miles so its worth checking if the one your looking at has been done, may be a bargaining tool if its not. Off the top of my head the tax is 215 pounds a year, with regards to fuel i've just filled my car and done 260 miles and the odometer says i've got 115 miles left so i expect i'd get around 350 miles from a full tank. 
As far as i know there's no specific servicing for the turbo, If your looking at a quattro there's the haldex filter/oil which needs replacing. There's a big problem with faulty dash pods, which if the car has full audi service history Audi will replace if not there are a few reputable companies about who will fix for 200ish
If you want anymore specific answers let me know.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

I've owned a 2001 180bhp TT Roadster with 56k on the clock for a little over 3 months; here goes ...

Purchase price - 7500.00
Number plate transfer - 80.00
Service inc cambelt, waterpump, new discs, haldex etc - 750.00
DV replacement - 80.00
Knock sensor replacement - 50.00
Alloys refurbed - 150.00
Body work sorted (scratches and crease in rear panel) - 120.00
12 months road tax - 245.00

TT's are great cars but getting a sorted example seems difficult so expect to keep paying out!

I'm currently keeping my fingers crossed on not experiencing the following common issues...
dashpod failure
coil pack replacements :?


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was really paranoid about buying aTT having read this forum, but hey forums tend to be dominated by problems and mods, both of which become expensive.

Anyway, I took the plunge this summer and so far I've not had many issues with my 225, well just one, twice, but looks like intermittent fault on temp sender, less than £20.

Mines a standard (according to dealer) 225 in silver with FASH , actually found a bill (£500) though for revo map done 5k ago that dealer didn't spot (lucky me in this case  ). I bought from a garage for the 3 month warranty but I'm not sure I'd do the same again. Fact is the dealer rarely knows anything about what they're selling and if you can get a good one from a genuine enthusiast (whos not an arse) and they're selling for genuine reason, you'll likely be sure which jobs/mods have and haven't been done as they will have reciepts to show you.

Buying through autotrader can be a wild goose chase, from experience don't expect a low milage (50K) 2003 TT225bhp with FASH for £8K as they dont exist. Do some research, be realistic about the age/model you can afford and then start the search and hopefully you wont waste as much time/petrol as I did when in your shoes. :wink:

Happy hunting!


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

im 20 and on my 3rd 1.8T car and ive never had a fault with any of them at all  
just got to find that perfect car


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tgorman said:


> im 20 and on my 3rd 1.8T car and ive never had a fault with any of them at all
> just got to find that perfect car


Hi, Why did you part with the 1st two then,? Perhaps you didn't keep them long enough to have any probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Had mine 18 months and apart from a coilpack @ £33 and usual oil servicing etc it hasn't cost me anymore.

Oh and koni suspension, adjustable tie bars, 4motion rear arb, V6 front bumber and grills rear valance and spoiler, QS reps, forward and side short shifters, forge big knob, AMD dv, Milltek cat back zorst and decat, Vagcheck stage 2 remap and shit loads of shell v-power and a huge smile 

Get one :wink:


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> tgorman said:
> 
> 
> > im 20 and on my 3rd 1.8T car and ive never had a fault with any of them at all
> ...


had them all over about 2.3yrs and done about 40k


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

You don't own a TT, you support it.

Plan on initial cost plus 2-3K quid for the first year on a mk1. These cars are 4-11 years old now and they need stuff done. Older will require more. After the first year, maintenance will be less but remember that parts need changed due to age as well as mileage.

cheers.


----------



## stingray1987 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the replys guys.
i think ill keep saving and make shure i have at least 1000 for repairs and add to that montly for when something goes wrong.
by the sound of it its worth paying the extra and buying one from a garage with a 3 month warrenty.
as soon as buying the car i would get a cambelt and service done unless i had recipts as proof this had been done recently.

thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

stingray1987 said:


> I'm looking at getting a 2001 Audi TT 1.8T as I've always wanted one and now I'm 23 I thought "Why not get one before I settle down and move out and can no longer afford one?"
> 
> Right, I'm coming from a 1.4 Peugeot 106 so I know the tax/petrol and insurance will at least double but what about things like:
> Service costs
> ...


Mark,

As said above the TT is a great car but they are getting on a bit and the older ones will probably have had several owners - this means that not two cars are the same and you could get a really nice one, or one that constantly needs things doing. The best way to protect yourself is to spend several months here searching around, asking questions and generally learning about what to look out for. Also, you can't beat having a look at a load of them and doing some test drives to see first hand what is a good car and what isn't, for the money you're looking at. I spent 6 months and looked at 20 or so from Portsmouth to Nottingham! whenever I went to visit a mate, I'd check out TTs for sale locally and have a look.

You can pick one up for £5k these days but I always think, "You get what you pay for". I'd budget around the £9-10k mark just to be sure you can cover any teething problems. Don't forget the dashpod as well, it's a well known issue on older TTs and could end up costing you £800-odd.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Buy mine ;-)

It has had the cambelt etc done Mar 09, new clucth etc Feb 10 and new dashpod Aug 07 - so a lot of expensive work done 

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=181581

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Buy mine ;-)


Can't believe I'm reading that... don't sell it


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like alot or work gone into that charlie, would be a sweet used buy with the usual haggling :roll:

Sure someone will be along soon for that [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Buy mine ;-)
> 
> It has had the cambelt etc done Mar 09, new clucth etc Feb 10 and new dashpod Aug 07 - so a lot of expensive work done
> 
> ...


Why you selling charlie? what are you think of replacing it with?


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks sweet Charlie man out my price bracket though....bugger!!!


----------

